# opinions wanted



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi folks

after shooting my buddies Colt rail gun--I was very impressed and bought it. It felt like shooting a 9mm. It is a .45 acp

the reason--a colt custom tune up and dual spring recoil springs being use with 185 gr fmj.

I did not know the 185 gr wa s being used when I tried it--DUH! Tried it with my wife after bragging how great it shot--but we used 230 gr fmj--our usual factory loaded stuff-- and it hurt her hands!! too much recoil

Called Colt and they verified I need to use the standard spring ,recoil rod set up for 230 gr( it was include d in the box but I thought they were just returning original parts

spoke with a friend who know 1911s well and he suggested using a 16# spring and a .330 diam recoil rod to achieve that soft shooting feel.

what do you folks think? will that do it? do I need a full recoil rod or will a standard one do? should I use a 18# or 16# spring?

needless to say, we are disappointed in how this all playe d out. seems like we have to either shoot 185 gr to really enjoy the gun as it was meant to be or use 230 gr and not enjoy the gun.( as a side bar Colt claims to be releasing dual springs that can handle the 230 gr loads we prefer)

opinions ans suggestions wanted and welcomed

thanks

Rob


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Custom solutions are custom....therefore problematic. More so when you don't know what you need. 

I would have just bought a 9mm 1911 and be done with it.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Custom solutions are custom....therefore problematic. More so when you don't know what you need.
> 
> I would have just bought a 9mm 1911 and be done with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


I bought it based on how it shot(which is a rare thing to get to try a gun before you buy it) and did not know about the 185 gr until after we shot 230 gr

WE can continue to use the 185gr. I just wanted to know if there is a way to get the gun to shoot like it doe s with the 185 gr. maybe the 16# or 18# spring will work or maybe I will have to wait until colt releases double springs for 230 gr loads

thanks

rob


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I would just buy some different weight springs from Wolff Gunsprings and try them all out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Trail and adjust to find your fit Start with the 16# spring and rod that came in the box to see how it feels then adjust as needed. You will make it personal to you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll go back to what I wrote in another thread that *boatdoc173* started, on the same subject:
There really isn't much you can do, short of changing the mass of the gun (or, in this case, the bullet), to mitigate the recoil of a 1911.

Mere spring changes won't do anything.
Adding a _heavy_ recoil-spring guide rod will do a little, but then, that's changing the mass of the gun, isn't it?

It is my experience that, given proper technique and sufficient practice, anybody from a 10-year-old child on up can handle the recoil of a full-size, full-weight 1911 in .45 ACP.
For instance, my under-five-feet-tall, under-100-pounds (fully dressed and soaking wet) wife learned to shoot pistol using one of my 1911 pistols and the full-strength loads I describe below.

The recoil of a full-size, full-weight 1911 firing 230gr round-nose bullets over six grains of WW231 (which is a full-strength load) has just about the softest perceived recoil of any "major caliber" pistol that I can name.
If you increase the velocity and use a lighter bullet, you'll make things worse because the recoil impulse will become more abrupt and "sharper feeling."

When a beginner complains of uncomfortable recoil from a 1911 in .45 ACP, I frequently find that the beginning shooter is gripping the gun much too loosely, thereby trying to avoid the perceived ("expected," actually) recoil impulse. But a loose grip gives the recoiling gun a "head start," and it _whacks_ the shooter's hand in the most uncomfortable manner possible.
The correct technique is to grip the gun as firmly as possible, so that it cannot move in the shooter's hands at all. It also helps to make the arms and shoulders stiff and "locked," so that the pistol's recoil is absorbed by the mass of the entire upper body.

Try that, and see if it works.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 has really put some good points out there....

One of the great things about the 1911 is the grip, but it's pretty fixed in design so there's not too many options like a revolver has (Rugers are the best on this topic). There are some grips available that will make things better (wrap around, finger grips molded in, etc). 

A few points:
1) Buy some leather shooting gloves (Berretta?). They will help a little and protect her skin. 
2) Get really used to 185g before switching up. You'll get stronger and more used to the recoil. Then consider if you even want to move up. 
3) Who says you can't just always shoot 185s? My EDC is a commander 1911 w/alloy frame and at my age I don't carry 230s. Usually 200's or 185. Why punish yourselves? This is supposed to be fun!
4) Like Steve 1911A1 said, make sure you're doing your part by have the proper grip, tight and your body pretty tight too. Don't use the old fashioned 'tea cup' grip. 
5) For all around shooting and reliability, put a factory spring back in. It was put there for a reason that 1911 engineers know about.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

steve m1911a1 said:


> i'll go back to what i wrote in another thread that *boatdoc173* started, on the same subject:
> There really isn't much you can do, short of changing the mass of the gun (or, in this case, the bullet), to mitigate the recoil of a 1911.
> 
> Mere spring changes won't do anything.
> ...


this


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve..Per usual you give great shooting advice. However I am not complaining about the recoil of a .45 acp. I was commenting upon the difference between .185 gr and 230 gr in this specific gun. It was set up for lower powered ammo. I did not notice when I 1st shot it that I was using 185 gr( although the bullet shape should have sparked my brain that day--). Thus when I shot 230 gr with my wife the next week, she thought I had lost my mind after telling her how this gun felt like a 9mm, was so accurate and easy to handle. Started me thinking about what might have happened. Confirmed the ammo-- was indeed 185 gr not 230 gr from the 1st shoot and called Colt to confirm that the dual coils were not mean for "heavy loads" not yet a nyway as they are releasing a dual coil system for 20 gr loads this summer

anyway , I was redeemed when we shot 185 gr this week. Now she knows I do still know my stuff and she really enjoyed how this Colt felt. it is all good

thanks for all the replies guys


----------

